# Guideline Drifter



## hummerpaule (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mich freuen wenn einer von Euch (oder auch gern mehrere), die dieses BB nutzen und fahren mir ein paar Infos und Tips geben können #h es geht um fischen in der Ostsee auf Mefo und Dorsch ;-)
Am besten bei PN....dann labern wir hier nicht den ganzen Blog zu....oder????
Würde mich über ein paar Meldungen freuen!!!!#6
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*



hummerpaule schrieb:


> Am besten bei PN....dann labern wir hier nicht den ganzen Blog zu....oder????



Das AB ist kein Blog sondern ein Forum und der offene Informationsaustausch ist natürlich gewollt#h


----------



## goeddoek (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

Moin Hummerpaule #h

Ich fahre u.a. auch das Drifter. Feines Gerät und für dein Vorhaben nur zu empfehlen. Was möchtest Du denn genau wissen ?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

moin, is echt nich schlecht, mein vadder fährt das auch.
mir persönlich gefällt es nich, weil es keine verbindung zwischen sitz und "stabilisierungsstange" gibt-d.h. man hat keine strippe im schritt.
ich sitze lieber wie in nem sessel im boot- beim gd sitz man ja auf dem wasser....nich so meins(zum mefo blinkern aber besser als mein sessel)

muss man probieren, ist qualitativ auf jeden fall sehr gut!

schönen gruß


----------



## hummerpaule (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

Danke für die Antworten ;-))
Mich würde interessieren was den Umgang betrifft....Pflege....Anbringung eines Ankers / Fishfinder und Tips und Tricks für das gute Stück....gerade was Einstieg bei leichter Brandung angeht ;-))
Fotos sind natürlich immer prima oder einfach mal dabei sein wenn einer von Euch aufs Meer rausfährt ;-)))
Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren mal ein Bellyboat von Browning und das war nur ein Reifen mit eingebauter "Unterhose".....das sind ja Welten zu dem Guideline im Vergleich ;-)))
Also, ich freu mich auf Infos ;-))
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## blumovic (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

Beim Thema Pflege musst du beim Drifter besonderen Wert auf die Reißverschlüsse legen. Gerade beim Salzwassereinsatz oxidieren diese schneller als bei anderen Bellys.

Das Einsetzen in der Brandung wird dir sicherlich zum Anfang Probleme bereiten. Am besten macht es sich, wenn du das Bellyboot schon fertig montierst, reinsteigst und quasi wie eine Ente ins Wasser gehst. Damit meine ich, dass du dir das Boot bis zur Hüfte hochziehst und so rückwärts ins Wasser gehst. Sobald du meinst es ist schon tief genug setzt du dich hin und paddelst schnell los. Immerhin sind die Wellen in der Brandung am höchsten und brechen dort. Deswegen muss man sich beeilen um nicht von einer Welle erfasst zu werden. Ist ******* wenn man nass ist im Bellyboot.


----------



## wobbler michi (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

So ich habe das Drifter jetzt 8 Tage so a 6 Std.(ca. 100 Dorsche gelandet) auf der Ostsee getestet ( bis auflandig 4 Bft.) 

Mein Fazit :
- aufpumpen viel zulange im Vergleich zum Fish Cat oder RT 
dafür 6 Kammern und woll mehr Sicherheit.

- bei Wellengang wie eine Ente ins Wasser gehen , sonst bei 
gleichzeitigen Stange einsetzen und Wellen Kentergefahr. 

- Taschen viel zu klein und dafür viele Reißverschüsse die kaputt gehen können (2 große Taschen langen )

- Reißverschlüsse naja , ohne Pflege machen die kein halbes Jahr 

- Stangen hinten gleich gebrochen (Garantie habe ich mit Innenrohr verstärkt) und vorne 
scheuern meine Knie etwas und das geht auf die Wathose.
Stange 2 cm höher wäre alles ok.

- geil Fische abschlagen und hinter dem Sitz werfen , liegen im Wasser und kosten wenig Paddelwiderstand 

- Fahreigenschaften Gut , man sollte bei Wellengang von 05 - 1 m aber sich nicht nach vorne lehnen ,sonst sehr stabil .

- Befestigung Rutenhalter ausreichend Platz 

- Ablage für Fische ist Dreck|kopfkrat 
Bei Anbringung von Rutenhaltern(aber ohne auch nicht viel besser ) Matte liegt auf den Beinen und Dorsche rutschen auch mal durch die Beine oder da keine Kante nach vorne wieder ins Wasser ( werde ich wie beim RT nach hinten spannen und vorne eine Kante anbringen).

Alles in allen ein gutes Belly für den Preis(229,- Euro ) 
aber würde ich noch mehr ein Belly nutzen ( höchstens 15 - 20 Tage im Jahr ) hätte ich mir lieber ein Super Fat Cat gekauft.
Ich bin 10 Jahre das RT- V Boat gefahren , aber die Schläuche sind mir zu unsicher geworden (3 mal def. , aber immer an Land;+)
Das lange Aufpumpen mach ich jetzt zu Hause und schmeiß das Belly in der Kombi ,dann am Strand etwas Luft in jede Kammer und Los gehst .


----------



## RibnitzerJung (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

ich bekomme meins morgen! 

werde dann berichten!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

selten hört man so Negatives über das Guideline Drifter... ich habe ebenfalls eins und kann die Probleme eher nicht bestätigen... fische aber auch im Stillwasser


----------



## Jogyman (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> selten hört man so Negatives über das Guideline Drifter... ich habe ebenfalls eins und kann die Probleme eher nicht bestätigen... fische aber auch im Stillwasser




kann dir da nur zustimmen ,das einzige was mich gestört hat war die Auflage .die ist einfach zutief 

Lg Jogi #h


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

Moin,

danke Michi für deine gelungene Zusammenfassung!

Ich bin ebenfalls seit einem Jahr Eigner eines Guideline Drifter und stimme dir in allen Punkten zu. Ergänzend kann ich hinzufügen, dass ich schon mehrfach fast nach vorne vom Sitz gerutscht bin, und dass bei mir die Luftkammern in den einzelnen Pontons nicht mehr wirklich getrennt sind: pumpt man den Ponton zum einen Ventil auf, kann man die Luft über das andere Ventil wieder ablassen. Sicherheitsluftkammer - Fehlanzeige.

Das Drifter war damals teurer als das Fish Cat 4. Heute müsste ich keine Sekunde lang überlegen, wenn ich mich zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden sollte.... |gr:


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## BigBass (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Guideline Drifter*

Ich fahre das GD nu auch ne weile und ich muss sagen ich bin fast vollkommen zufrieden. Das Einzige was mich massiv störte waren die zu kleinen Taschenunterteilungen. 
Dies habe ich aber recht einfach und primitiv gelöst, ich habe die Trennwand zwischen den beiden " Haupttaschen" Rausgeschnitten seit dem passen auch meine Tackleboxen ins Belly. Kleinteile finden immer noch der Quertascheplatz.

Was ich an diesem Belly zudem sehr schätze ist die tatsache das auch jemand der zu schwer für seine Größe ist sicher getragen wird.


----------

